
Ask HN: App or service for linkable, “watch-later” video messages/screenshares? - aosaigh
There are plenty of options for making conference or video calls with a number of people. As someone who works remotely in a different timezone to others, I find myself regularly having to write long explanations of issues or features I&#x27;m developing to get feedback later in the day.<p>Ideally, I would love to be able to quickly and easily create a screenshare&#x2F;video&#x2F;mic recording of me explaining myself instead, that then gets automatically uploaded to a shareable link for the other person to consume later in the day.<p>Of course, I _could_ just record with Camtasia and upload to Dropbox or something but I&#x27;m wondering if there is a streamlined service that offers something like this?
======
TKAB
[https://www.vidyard.com/govideo/](https://www.vidyard.com/govideo/)

------
c0brac0bra
I started working on a service like this, but more from the business website
side: [https://vidleads.co](https://vidleads.co)

I've been meaning to redo it a bit, with a simple shareable link to record and
share like you said. Maybe now would be a good time!

